

World's First RAM Chip [video] - VaedaStrike
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e2SL56FSAw

======
DonGateley
Heh, as a wet behind the ears engineer I worked on the first computer for IBM
that switched late in the design from core to solid state. Saw lots of higher
density versions of what he is holding in that video.

Back then our field engineers used to fly with small stacks of these for field
replacement in the passenger area of planes. They were called "boms" until
some passengers freaked out at overheard conversations. :-)

------
t__r
That's not a chip.

~~~
jonsen
You could say it's 4096 1-bit chips wired together.

~~~
alkimie2
I'd suggest not. These are not semiconductors. They are tiny toroid ferrite
cores with two windings around each--one for reading and one for writing.

~~~
jonsen
Of course you probably wouldn't get toroids when chipping from ferrite. On the
other hand you wouldn't get semiconductors when chipping from silicon either.

------
mkoryak
I was annoyed that they called parity _parody_ in the subtitles.

I was also annoyed that whenever I see subtitles I must read them as I watch
the video.

But does put things in perspective doesnt it?

